# Help moving from pakistan to Malaysia



## waqasnabi28 (Jul 2, 2014)

Today I went to protector office they ask me to get the pakistani embassy in malaysia stamp on contract letter .It is required in Malaysia employment .please let me know .Its urgent .please provide me solution for this today .

please help me.


----------

